# Hello and 'Здравствуйте' from Russia



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

*Hello and 'Здравствуйте' from Russia*

Hello everyone!

My name is Vera, I`m from Russia and I live in the capital of my country - in Moscow. 

I love horses since I was a kid and now I can`t imagine my life without them. Every saturday I visit a stable where I take horse-riding lessons on a mare of Russian Don Horse breed named Burnaya / Impetuous (eng) (I`ve studied several translations of this word and decided that "impetuous" feets more) . She is a little hard in work, but if you make her understand that you need, she will work with you as she can. She is lovely horse of ginger color as many horses of this breed are and when sun light falls on her, she shines as a gold. It is a feature of the breed. 

I would like to meet with horse culture of another countries, to speak with different people, to find something new and familiar and tell you about my horse life, share my experiance with you, show you another part of horse world over the ocean. I hope you accept me and we will become friends.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome! Beautiful horse.


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

zookeeper1991 said:


> Welcome! Beautiful horse.


Thank you!

It is a Sovet draft gelding. His name is Buyan.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes I have always been interested in Russian breeds, please feel free to post regularly on your horses.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Silvana said:


> ... I take horse-riding lessons on a mare of Russian Don Horse breed named Burnaya / Impetuous ...
> 
> She is lovely horse of ginger color as many horses of this breed are and when sun light falls on her, she shines as a gold. It is a feature of the breed. ...


Hello Vera and welcome.

Please come back soon with a picture of Impetuous.

I can hardly wait to see her.

Ann


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yes I have always been interested in Russian breeds, please feel free to post regularly on your horses.


Thank you!


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

anndankev said:


> Hello Vera and welcome.
> 
> Please come back soon with a picture of Impetuous.
> 
> ...


Hello, Ann and thank you! I created a topic in 'Member Journals' forum yesterday and I will try to update it as regulary as I can


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome, Vera! Glad to see somebody from this side of the world, I'm from Latvia. Buyan is very handsome, and I hope you'll have fun on this forum!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! What a lovely horse.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our "cowboy and Indian" Paint horses in North Carolina! Your horse is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Hellow vera*

Hellow Vera you have a beautiful horse.
Greetings and a warm welcome from London England.


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

Saranda said:


> Welcome, Vera! Glad to see somebody from this side of the world, I'm from Latvia. Buyan is very handsome, and I hope you'll have fun on this forum!


Thank you! We are neighbors 
I`m already!


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas! What a lovely horse.


Hello! Thank you! 

P.S. 'howdy' = how do you do?


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Welcome from all our "cowboy and Indian" Paint horses in North Carolina! Your horse is beautiful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow! Take my greetings to all of you and your horses!


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

michaelvanessa said:


> Hellow Vera you have a beautiful horse.
> Greetings and a warm welcome from London England.


Hello!

Thank you! It`s a cold and rainy autumn here this year (and a summer as well), so these warm greetings are really helping!


----------



## Silvana (Aug 28, 2015)

GoyaGreenJumper said:


> Bonjour from Quebec, Canada!


Привет из Москвы, Квебек! (Hi from Moscow, Quebec) :wink:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello Vera, and welcome to the forum. Nice gelding you're on in your photo. Looking forward to exchanging ideas.


----------

